# Wanted: Complete honesty



## silatman (Feb 8, 2007)

At the moment I am about to come into a little bit of inheretance and if I top up the morgage a little bit I can put in a swimming pool, with fencing landscaping and brick paving, and complete the back yard of the house that I just built.
The alternative to this pool is a kick **** dojo.

My problem lies in the fact that I have a family, wife and two little boys. One is nearly 3 and the other is 4 months old.
My wife is not a problem as she will let me do which ever one I want ( I got a good one). My problem is I can see advantages to both. 
I am a brick paver and I work hard ever day, it would be so nice and theraputic to be able to come home and relax in a pool where I could regulate the temperature. My kids would be taught how to swim at a very early age. The entertaining value cant be over looked either as the pool would just tuck in by about 4' under a patio that is 35' x 20'.

On the other hand just think about the dojo that I can build. All my mate are tradesmen as well. I have access to every trade I would need all for the cost of a bbq and beer.
My kids would also get the benefits as the 3yo is already showing signs that he wants to play, asking questions that sort of thing. The wife can send me outside when ever she wants to. I will also be building in a storage shed for lawn mowers, fishing rods that sort of stuff, so the carport will then turn back into a double instead of having to squeeze past to get into the car. The last thing is it will also free up a bit of cash for things in and around the house, new tv, finish off putting in blinds, front yard landscaping.

I know that sounds like a lead a pretty tough life, but I can assure you this is the first time I have had to make a decision like this one, normally I'm  looking for the beer on special.

BUT

What would you do and why?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 8, 2007)

I would go with the dojo.  Pools have all sorts of hidden expenses that make them really hard to maintain.  Also, one instance of inattentiveness can cost you your children.  My mother teaches early childhood education and the parents of twins lost both of them in this way.  I couldn't even imagine...  

I'd go with the dojo.


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a tough call.

I don't know what the weather is like where you are but most of Oz is warmer than where I live which means you probably get a lot more out of your pool than we would up here.  

Nonetheless, there are a gazillion houses where I am with pools.  There are a lot of disadvantages, like UpNorth says.  I don't know the the insurance rules where you are but up here, your homeowner's insurance goes up quite a bit because pools add a liability risk.

At the same time, I think it's a great way for a family to spend time together just relaxing and turning off the world for a bit.   Most of the folks I work with are around my age and the way some of these fellows live their lives is a little heartbreaking.  Many of them have long commutes, or they adjust to life with their wives balancing a career as well and the kids get worked in...some way.   I work nights with a fellow that says he chose the night shift because he sees his kids more now than he did when he worked ordinary business hours.  

There is certainly a chance that your kids may get involved in Martial Arts but there's also a chance that that everybody may just go their own seperate ways and the family only does enjoyable things together when on holiday.  That, IMO is a real shame.  But, I'm not a parent either.

I'd lean towards a pool but.....only by comparing the risks and benefits of both after the work is all done.

Best of luck to you and keep us posted.  

Hope the Silat is going well


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 8, 2007)

When my wife and I were shopping for a house, we were told that homes with a pool were more difficult to sell, for the reason upnorthkyosa mentioned.  So if you are considering selling at some point, that may be a factor.  Can't see that a dojo would be a big selling feature though, unless it could be converted into a shed or work area.  What a terrible position you've been placed in, having to choose. 

What would I do?  I'd make sure the kids' college funds were in good shape and go from there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

We went through this discussion about a year ago deciding whether to put in a pool and then it went to an indoor pool for year round enjoyment.  So we talked it through and looked at the costs and the disadvantage of trying to sell a house with a pool and instead decided that we are going to add onto the house and put in a really, really cool entertainment room.  This part of the house would be just designated to entertainment and nothing else. (pool table, multipurpose table, High end big tv or Digital Video Projection, bar, etc, etc)  That is the plan.  

Weight your options and talk it through with the family and figure out what is best for your situation.  In Michigan an outdoor pool does not make alot of sence. (though they are cool)  In Australia it may be different in that you can get year round use.  Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I would go with the dojo. Pools have all sorts of hidden expenses that make them really hard to maintain. Also, one instance of inattentiveness can cost you your children


 
Ditto



CoryKS said:


> What would I do? I'd make sure the kids' college funds were in good shape and go from there.


 
Also ditto...


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 8, 2007)

Might I suggest a hot-tub and a dojo. 

We had an inground pool until this past fall. It was a blast watching the pool get removed and the hole filled in. We now have a nice garden area.

I don't know about hidden costs ... but our pool cost us about $1200.00 a season in chemicals and closing costs - we had a guy close it for us, but we opened the pool. There is no way to calculate the number of hours it takes to keep the pool maintained for use. It seemed to never end.

Although you can't swim in a hot tub, people I know who have one get more use from the hot tub than we ever got from our pool. 

I would suggest the Man-Cave. 


Good Luck


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2007)

Heh heh.  I'm in the real estate business.  Here in the states, it depends on where you live as to whether or not a pool helps the sale and value of your home.  A dojo would be an asset because it can be converted very easily into something else.  What do you do with a pool if you don't want it?  Bury it.  You've basically thrown your money away.

A good alternative to the pool, if you're interested in therapeutic qualities, is a jet bathtub.  This would involve an upgrade on your bathroom which, if you're careful, you can do without TOO much money and will increase the value.  While you won't be able to do laps, you can at least nurse those sore muscles.

That way, you could have your jacuzzi AND your dojo.

The other points on pools are important as well.

Remember not to overlandscape! I know lots of folks who sink LOTS of money into their landscaping and wind up losing plants, having paths settle ... ugh.

And please do save a chunk, if I may be so bold, for your kids.

Congratulations!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 8, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Might I suggest a hot-tub and a dojo.



A most excellent solution. I would go this route.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> A most excellent solution. I would go this route.


 
That sounds like an excellent suggestion as well!


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 8, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> A most excellent solution. I would go this route.



I'll agree too. Pools can be a pain, and I'll agree with Michael, it can be expensive to open/close/clean. Many times my parents have thought of making it a garden.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 8, 2007)

i lived in a house with a pool.  we used it the first few weeks of summer, but had to maintain it all year round.  

that dojo with a side of hot tub idea sounds just about perfect.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a hot tub and I gotta tell ya - it's high maintenance.  We were told to drain it every three months whereupon you have to clean it and polish it, clean the filter ... there's more chemicals than with a pool and takes more attention than our pool.

The whirlpool bath for your bathtub is much easier - we have one of those too and it's WOOOONDERFUL ... no chemicals, we clean it as a bathtub/shower anyway, no filter ... a nice alternative.  All depends on your lifestyle.

And as long as we're discussing safety ... a hottub is also dangerous for chilren - they can and will drown in it and if they get in it above a certain temperature they can cook their little brains and livers.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 8, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Might I suggest a hot-tub and a dojo.



I was thinking this until I got to shesulsa's post...



shesulsa said:


> I have a hot tub and I gotta tell ya - it's high maintenance.  We were told to drain it every three months whereupon you have to clean it and polish it, clean the filter ... there's more chemicals than with a pool and takes more attention than our pool.
> 
> The whirlpool bath for your bathtub is much easier - we have one of those too and it's WOOOONDERFUL ... no chemicals, we clean it as a bathtub/shower anyway, no filter ... a nice alternative.  All depends on your lifestyle.
> 
> And as long as we're discussing safety ... a hottub is also dangerous for chilren - they can and will drown in it and if they get in it above a certain temperature they can cook their little brains and livers.



At which point I changed to whirlpool tub and dojo.


----------



## bydand (Feb 8, 2007)

I was also leaning toward the Hot tub & dojo route until Shesulsa's post as well.  Having 4 boys as much as I would love to have a pool, I would be a wreck worrying about the little buggers drowning while being distracted.  My 5 year old is a regular water baby and last summer he almost bought the farm in a pool while I was right there activitly watching all 4 boys in the same pool.  A seconds distraction with the youngest and when I looked over Josh was over his head and on the bottom, total time my eyes were off of him wasn't more than 1 minute.  I will never have a pool at my home.    

Go the dojo route and put a whirlpool tub in the main bathroom of the house so the kiddos can enjoy it also.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 8, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, there are hottub units you can buy that have lockable lids to go on top.  Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 8, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are hottub units you can buy that have lockable lids to go on top.  Anyone know if this is true?



My sister has one that has a lid. not sure if its lockable, but I imagine it would take little effort to put one on.


----------



## bydand (Feb 8, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are hottub units you can buy that have lockable lids to go on top.  Anyone know if this is true?




I think for some models this is true.  My brother has a hot tub and it is a lot of work, more so than a pool.  He used to maintain a pool and hot tub for a hotel and has always said because of the higher temps the hot tubs operate and maintain they are much more work keeping clean and healthy.  Doesn't stop him from having one, but he knew before hand how much work they were.  I *think* he has a locking lid for his, but wouldn't bet the farm on that fact.


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are hottub units you can buy that have lockable lids to go on top. Anyone know if this is true?


 
Yep, I've seen them...


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 8, 2007)

I know this was not an option, but depending on your age, you might want to consider putting some of it aside for retirement. Retirement can sneak up on you, and the earlier you start, the better 

Also, I'm not sure about Australian rules for inheretance, but will you have to pay taxes on this? If so, make sure you save appropriate amounts first


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 8, 2007)

Since you have children I would not get the pool.  It is more dangerous (stastically) for a child to be in a home with a pool than in a home with a gun. Don't have the stats in front of me, but I can get them if you want.  And don't forget, this pool will be attractive to kids other than just your own (another thing to worry about).
Plus- lots of people have pools, how many have their own dojo at their house?!?  Too cool! I have been drawing blue prints for my own perfect dojo since I was a little kid. Having a place designed exactly the way you want it would be awesome.


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 8, 2007)

I would go with a 6 seat hot tub (get one with the largest number of jets) with a recycling waterfall, outdoor sound system and put in a dojo.  Best of both worlds; take care of the aches and pains in one - and create them in another.


----------



## donna (Feb 8, 2007)

Living in Australia, I know how much a pool is appreciated but from experience the novelty wears off!! It is a constant worry if you have young kids. Pool fencing is not always childproof. One of my kids was a climber and at 4 years old prooved that he could climb  pool fencing that was considered the top standard. Then as teenagers, they would rather go to the public pool because their friends are there and mum isnt watching so the pool sits idle more often than not.
A dojo at least would add value to your property as it could be used as a huge games room if you were selling. This  would add more value to your selling price than a pool.


----------



## silatman (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your input.
I must say that the idea of having a dojo in the back yard is really tempting me, that and the fact that is would be nearly impossible for my kids to drown in it.
I think I might have to sit down and start up plans for my "Man Cave" as it was put in an earlier post.
Cheers


----------



## hemi (Feb 9, 2007)

Well for what its worth I have a new pool it was just installed last summer. I like the pool but its a pain in the 6, and as for hidden expenses yeah Chemicals, salt, toys, Electric bill, and if its heated then your gas bill will also go up. Figure at least $50 to $100 on your elec bill every month. During the summer I had to run my 2hp pump 7 hours a day to keep it clean and when the temp drops close to 32 the pool runs 24-7 

I would go with a hot tub, and then do what you will with the rest. 


Sorry it i am a little late.


----------



## bushi jon (Feb 9, 2007)

If it were me I WOULD INVEST IT!!!!! NOT IN MY HOME BUT IN MY CHILDRENS EDUCATION!!!!!!!


----------



## zDom (Feb 9, 2007)

I would go with the dojo + (lockable) hot tub option.

Later when the kiddies are older, you could always buy one of those inflatable above ground pools for about $300 and see how you like it. If that works out,  build a small cool off/lap pool.


----------

